# Advice needed for a newbie please....



## Spyder1984 (16/5/20)

Hi guys and gals!!!

Firstly, I would like to thank @Silver for the great welcome to the forum.

Secondly, I want to apologise in advance for questions that might seem dumb to everyone who has been vaping for a while...

So, I am currently looking at ordering some stuff from an online store that offers overnight delivery in Cape Town during lockdown. I understand that I have to buy a CBD vape Juice to legally get delivery of my hardware now.

Would you experienced vapors and rebuilders please advise me on the things I will need, maybe have a look through my current cart at Vape King.co.za, and lend me your expertise on the pricing/possible better options and /or alternatives. I want pure, powerful, intense flavour, NO chance of "dry hits" (I think that's what you guys call it) And obviously Massive dense clouds

Then, also please note that i absolutely do not want to have my throat close up when taking BIG, DEEP puffs... I believe the term would then be a "smooth" vape...lol

Thank you for your time and knowledge.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (16/5/20)

hi, your cart looks good but you might want to add a battery charger

I'm unfamiliar with the mod so not sure if it charges batteries internally

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Spyder1984 (16/5/20)

vicTor said:


> hi, your cart looks good but you might want to add a battery charger
> 
> I'm unfamiliar with the mod so not sure if it charges batteries internally



Thank you for the reply, I did see that it has a usb connection on the mod itself, so was kinda hoping that it would charge...?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (16/5/20)

I would buy 4 batteries and an external battery charger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyder1984 (16/5/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I would buy 4 batteries and an external battery charger.



Thank you for the input. Would you advise to do that immediately? That adds roughly another R1k to my build... Also, just as a matter of curiosity, may i ask you to elaborate on your reasoning? Thank you once again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (16/5/20)

Spyder1984 said:


> Thank you for the input. Would you advise to do that immediately? That adds roughly another R1k to my build... Also, just as a matter of curiosity, may i ask you to elaborate on your reasoning? Thank you once again.


You need 2 reserve batteries that you can use while the other set is charging. Even if you don’t mind vaping on the mod while it’s charging, it significantly reduces the life span of your batteries.
A 4 bay charger shouldn’t cost you more than R400.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Spyder1984 (16/5/20)

Grand Guru said:


> You need 2 reserve batteries that you can use while the other set is charging. Even if you don’t mind vaping on the mod while it’s charging, it significantly reduces the life span of your batteries.
> A 4 bay charger shouldn’t cost you more than R400.


Great, that makes sense. The batteries are R460 for two, plus the R400 for the charger, puts me at R900 extra... Anyhow, if i should add that, would i have a decent setup? Are you familiar with the mod and other products i have on my list? 

Thank you once again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## adriaanh (16/5/20)

I would shop around for e.g Vape Cartel. Prices are better. Also would look at maybe buying a Blotto or Intake Dual instead of the Zeus X. Also their CBD is much cheaper. And their delivery is cheaper.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## adriaanh (16/5/20)

The batteries you have select are 21700 but the mod is a 18650 also you battery wraps are for 20700

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spyder1984 (16/5/20)

adriaanh said:


> The batteries you have select are 21700 but the mod is a 18650 also you battery wraps are for 20700



Thanks for pointing that out, i read in the mod specs that it comes with a kind of 20700/21700 Battery Cap, so was hoping to get the strongest high amp batteries possible.

The wraps were kind of a "just because"... So, no loss there

Then, are the Blotto or Intake Dual better than the Zeus? And if so, in which way? Are they also leak proof? And double coil, and as easily rebuildable as the Zeus?

Apologies for the seemingly retarded questions...

I truly appreciate all the advice and guidance.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## adriaanh (16/5/20)

Spyder1984 said:


> Thanks for pointing that out, i read in the mod specs that it comes with a kind of 20700/21700 Battery Cap, so was hoping to get the strongest high amp batteries possible.
> 
> The wraps were kind of a "just because"... So, no loss there
> 
> ...


The Aegis X mod has bad battery life from what I have heard.
If you looking for a rugged mod maybe look at the Vandy Vape swell.

As for the Blotto and Intake both very easy to wick and dual coil.
Intake has top side airflow so very hard to leak.
Blotto is also bottom side but if wicked correct hard to leak.
Zeus X I personally found had average flavour and tricky to wick if you new to RTA's.
And all questions welcome.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (16/5/20)

adriaanh said:


> The Aegis X mod has bad battery life from what I have heard.
> If you looking for a rugged mod maybe look at the Vandy Vape swell.
> 
> As for the Blotto and Intake both very easy to wick and dual coil.
> ...


opinions opinions that's what great but also confuses things, i personally find the Zeus X has the best flavour out of all 3 RTA's mentioned and can't go wrong with GTA style wicking, Swell a good shout or even the new Smoant Ladon mod if it's available yet in South Africa. Unless i have the wrong end of the stick this is your start up vaping gear and going for dual coil RTA's etc seems like running before you can walk which usually ends in tears. My own opinion would be to hold fire and start a new thread asking advice on start up equipment to find what kind of draw you like etc the norm would be to start with MTL at low wattage.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (16/5/20)

adriaanh said:


> The Aegis X mod has bad battery life from what I have heard.
> If you looking for a rugged mod maybe look at the Vandy Vape swell.
> 
> As for the Blotto and Intake both very easy to wick and dual coil.
> ...


Obviously the above was meant for @Spyder1984 !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chickenstrip (16/5/20)

Ditch the wire, ditch the measuring tool, ditch the battery wraps. And get an external charger.

If you can't afford an extra set of batteries get them later. You will eventually and then you're paying for extra shipping.

Don't charge via USB - it's bad for your batteries in the long term. It's allegedly
the most common cause of regulated mods venting (exploding). It takes aaaages to charge. It will eventually cause the USB port to break. They are not built even remotely close to the standard of mobile phone USBs. If you're a smoker you will end up relapsing because you're waiting 6-8 hours for your batteries to charge.

Otherwise, it's not a bad basket. But yeah, shop around. You're definitely not getting a good deal there mate.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (16/5/20)

Spyder1984 said:


> Hi guys and gals!!!
> 
> Firstly, I would like to thank @Silver for the great welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome.
I have a Zeus ,a Dual and the X. Exceptional flavour. Even when it's bad it's good enough.i don't know the blotto ,but everybody can't be wrong about it.
I'm using the single for juice consumption. Otherwise I'd have all three working at once.
I don't however have that many mods that can house them ,but I have a spare set of batteries.
There's a warning on golisi s4 chargers I think. Will confirm and edit if Wrong.

I don't know that mod but heard best things about the original.,the legend.
I use a Smoant Naboo. Some say it's not a good mod. I can prove that mine is exceptional. The screen is broke from someone tossing my jacket on a steel trailer. Before that the mod fell in concrete,from rooftops two stories, water. It's not waterproof but it survived. It fell out my jacket pocket on my foot while running over the road and I accidentally kicked it over the dual carriageway hit the curb and I picked up the batteries and the pieces and it still works(the screen was still working after this).
So that's my opinion.my mod still works and sometimes I blindly scroll through settings to fine tune it.memory also works in this regard.
Batteries cost about 100 for 18650 so look around you can get four for about the price you mentioned.
As for wire Get some. The worst than can happen is you have extra wire,but do get some coils to start out your vaping journey. Or screw that and use the wire and make your own.
You don't need a toolkit. Get an electrical cutters if you feel you need to get the toolkit. Your choice , bit you can do without it. And cotton get different brands say maybe two packs -1each
The tank your buying try to get a spare Bubble glass as well.
Remember taste is subjective and everyones differs.
Decide what you want from this post and use what suits your needs.
A dual battery mod is a good thing to have although there's single battery mods that's also good.
And you don't need to start with a starter kit as long as you don't go mech at start-up. Sub ohm tanks are good though. Nowadays it flavour and cloud machines.

Make sure you have someone that can assist with coil building and other stuff. The forum is very helpful for that. Excellent members with bountiful knowledge
Good luck and all the best.
If you have checked out your cart then forget what I just said.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/golisi-s4-charger-recall.t66355/
I use a Tesiyi E25 dual battery. Every day whole day. Sometimes it get a few hours off a day. It doubles as a Powerbank and is portable. Not saying get one I'm saying check it out. It hasn't given up on me yet and it goes in my toolbag to work.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Timwis (16/5/20)

Most moving from stinkies to vaping to be successful need that cigarette type pull and equipment that's suitable for higher mg e-liquid, then some stay with that type of draw but over time decrease their nicotine slightly while others move more towards the set-ups suggested. I fear buying the above as your first vaping gear could end up no different to just throwing money away! You could get lucky and immediately take to DL vaping but it's one think wanting massive dense clouds but something better to move towards. The sort of mg you will be vaping with once the vape shops open will not satisfy your nicotine cravings in my opinion as a new vaper and you will probably end up using cigarettes to satisfy that need.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (17/5/20)

Timwis said:


> Most moving from stinkies to vaping to be successful need that cigarette type pull and equipment that's suitable for higher mg e-liquid, then some stay with that type of draw but over time decrease their nicotine slightly while others move more towards the set-ups suggested. I fear buying the above as your first vaping gear could end up no different to just throwing money away! You could get lucky and immediately take to DL vaping but it's one think wanting massive dense clouds but something better to move towards. The sort of mg you will be vaping with once the vape shops open will not satisfy your nicotine cravings in my opinion as a new vaper and you will probably end up using cigarettes to satisfy that need.


Some smokers don't really need to smoke Mr Wis. Some just Smoke because.
Then you get smokers that don't have much choice as they need to smoke.
When someone says they're looking for a cigarette type.... Then I would suggest it, a lot of people just want to compensate for the habit of smoking or blowing clouds.
Some vapers also started on DL as MTL wasn't as popular setups to be sold and a good one was hard to find.
And then migrated MTL.
If he chooses that then we can always give him direction.
The last two years have been very rewarding to MTL vapers. So many MTL tanks and pod systems to choose from now. So we give him his choice and can direct him in future.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Timwis (17/5/20)

Resistance said:


> Some smokers don't really need to smoke Mr Wis. Some just Smoke because.
> Then you get smokers that don't have much choice as they need to smoke.
> When someone says they're looking for a cigarette type.... Then I would suggest it, a lot of people just want to compensate for the habit of smoking or blowing clouds.
> Some vapers also started on DL as MTL wasn't as popular setups to be sold and a good one was hard to find.
> ...




Exactly why i am giving my opinion so he has both sides of the thought process and please don't call me Mr Wis, it's not my name and very disrespectful.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (17/5/20)

O


Timwis said:


> Exactly why i am giving my opinion so he has both sides of the thought process and please don't call me Mr Wis, it's not my name and very disrespectful.


Ok Mr Tim

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (17/5/20)

Resistance said:


> O
> 
> Ok Mr Tim


Off to talk with grown ups.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (17/5/20)

Timwis said:


> Off to talk with grown ups.


God bless you this evening, hope you feel better soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (17/5/20)

Ladies please.

I was also a smoker who took straight to DL and couldn't do MTL. I wasn't after the nic at all. Never needed nicotine, it was more habit and a psychological "need" to inhale something significant. 

After the discovery of salts, I switched and never looked back.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (17/5/20)

Welcome to the forum @Spyder1984

Good that you are using the forum to ask for opinions and advice

I will agree with @Grand Guru on the suggestion to get extra batteries and an external charger
That will never go to waste down the line

As for the CBD juice you have to buy to get your order delivered, do they not have a cheaper one? Then the difference you can use towards batteries and a charger

All the best and let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/5/20)

My first suggestion to that basket would be to get other coils. Those demon killer ones are very bad. The rest would all be about preference. Agree on the charger and extra Batts. Shop around a bit more, there are better priced options available.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyder1984 (18/5/20)

Hi everyone, thanks for all the replies and advice, i have seen them.

I will reply to each and every one of them tomorrow when I am back home at my computer.

It is a little frustrating typing on my little p20 lite with my dominant hand in a cast...

Chat soon guys and gals

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Spyder1984 (24/5/20)

Hi guys and gals!

Wow, extremely sorry for the super delay in replies, things have been a little upside down on my end.

Anyhow, here goes:

I would like to apologize in advance if I accidentally skip someone in my reply here.

Ok, so I made a couple of changes to my cart as per some suggestions made by you helpful guys that took the time to reply to my questions.
And my gear arrived last week!!!!  Yeah baby, Yeah!!!
I was sooo stoked when I saw the courier bloke pull up to my house, that I actually beat my dog to the gate
So I proceeded to SHRED the packaging to peek into Valhalla, and boy oh boy was I in for a treat. Now to be fair, I am a bit of a gadget guy whom is a sucker for eye candy, hence my predisposition to pretty things, even if they sometimes do not make any sense.

I will definitely attach some photos after typing the post, so that you guys can be bored at my enthusiasm, Probably a noob thing...

Ok, with all that said, where to start, lets see... Ahhh, @adriaanh :

With regards to your advice on the Aegis X having bad battery life, I DID take that into account, and did some more research into the mod, with around 80% of reviews that I could find stating that they tend to get a whole day of vaping on a set of batteries at around the 35Watt setting. The ones that did not get a full day, I kind of chalked up to the AWESOME 2.4" OLED screen...

With regards to the tanks, I am a weird person when it comes to mixing brands, when i used to still be young and noisy, I would pruchase my car stereos in the same manner, if I bought a JVC headunit, i would buy JVC amps, mids,tweeters, subs, etc.. ALL in JVC. It does not make senseto normal people, I know, but in my (sometimes scary/troubled/happy) head, it makes a difference...

Then, @Timwis :

I understand and appreciate the concern regarding the running before I can walk problem, however, I am a HUGE DIY Dan... As mentioned I have a severe inclination to setting my goals (sometimes WAAAAYYYY) too high, and then suffering for a bit, until that blissful moment when I get it exactly right... Then I feel like a Jedi!

I think that I have a psychological need for that battle and that I might be addicted to that sense of accomplishment...

On the note of MTL and DL, you do not have the wrong end of the stick, it is in fact my startup kit, however, I have had some limited experiences with vaping on different brands/styles or whatever you call it.

My mother has a Twisp Edge MTL device, which is a pen style e-cigarette that I tried a couple of times when visiting her, it was OK, but the fact that I had to suck on it like a hooker in a glory hole shack, just to get some vapour production going properly(and then be hit with the 10second cut off thingy...), was immensely frustrating, and almost put me off vaping completely...

I then had my brother in law come visit us with a Smok Vape Pen 22, which he was vaping like an old school hubbly, straight through to the lungs, and that was an indication to me, after trying it out once or twice, that I do, in fact, prefer the DL type devices.

As for the flavour from the Zues X, I would have to say that I do think that you must be right, (no offense to anyone else on here that offered up their time to give me options and/or advice), but for another RTA or tank to beat this thing on flavour, they would have to be something truly remarkable...

Man!!! Does this thing give me a whole mouth full of flavour... It is litterally like eating or drinking the real deal of the flavours that I have... Mind you, it might just be because of my limited knowledge and possibly unsophisticated palette, lol!

Then I believe it is @Chickenstrip :

Thank you for pointing out the dangers of charging the mod via the usb... Definitely not something I would EVER want to experience...

Rest assured though, i did follow the advice of @Grand Guru above, to buy the extra 2x batteries and an external charger, so I think i should be safe on that front now. I did, however keep the wire and the measuring tool on my order, but did remove the battery wraps.

Let's see... Who's next...

Ahh Yes... @Resistance 

What a comprehensive reply, thank you very much for the heads up about the recall on the golisi s4 chargers. I ended up buying the Nitecore New i4 intellicharger, which seems to be working perfectly.

Once again, I have to agree that the flavour that I am getting from this Zeus X, is just INSANE! It does GUZZLE though, with dual coils at 0.12Ohms and at 60 Watts... Have had a couple of days to try her out, and sometimes go through 5-6 tanks of ejuice in a day... However, i only went through 2 tanks yesterday.

I did end up keeping the little toolkit, and I am pretty glad that I did, because of one simple little thing, and that is that the clippers that are included in the kit actually fits underneath the build deck(atleast I think that is what it is called...) to trim the legs of the coils after they are screwed onto the deck... Which in my humble opinion is pretty cool.

I di not take an extra Bubble tank though, because I saw that the Zues X comes with a straight tank as a spare, I did read that the straight tank takes about a millilitre less ejuice, but figured that it would do in a pinch, should something go horrendously wrong.

I will definitely be posting a new thread for advice on the art of coil making... 

Then, @Silver :

Thank you for also putting you advice in with everyone else.

Seems like this forum is a big, supportive family  with siblings like @Timwis and @Resistance sometimes having quarrels...(Which was quite funny though, and actually makes a newbie like myself feel more welcome, and broke the ice a little)

As for the CBD juice, all of their cheaper ones were sold out, and were also weaker dosages (some were like 25mg CBD, etc), whereas the one i ended up ordering was a 500mg 30ml Grape Ape bottle. Which, I have to say, seems to be helping quite a bit with my couple of issues. It does also help for the pain management of my broken right hand, broken left ring finger, which is now skew because of a screw that's in there and hernia, etc... (ALL of these injuries and some that I didnt even mention, was due to being run over by a ) Pardon the emoticons, I am not allowed to say that he was in fact under the influence...

Last but not least ... @Dela Rey Steyn :

I did cancel the Demon Killer coils like you suggested, (thank you for that), I hope i did not swop it out for something worse, though...

I ended up taking the Vapefly Ni80 24GA 0.4Ohm Normal coils, they came in a pack of 100pcs...

Will see how they work soon enough i suppose.

OK guys and gals,

I hope I did not skip anyone, if I did, please accept my apologies.

PS. I am happy to report that I dropped in the "Stinkie" categoryrisas3 down from 40-60 cigarettes per day to a measly 5-7 per day, all thanks to my vape gear and knowing that there are forums like this out there with people that truly assist where they can, support when needed, and are not information hogs/hoarders. People whom are willing to share advice and council.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO (24/5/20)

Spyder1984 said:


> Hi guys and gals!
> 
> Wow, extremely sorry for the super delay in replies, things have been a little upside down on my end.
> 
> ...


Congrats , may you have a long and happy vape journey , If I landed on this forum a year earlier , I would have saved a shipload of money and frustration , my biggest stress were Smok coils , didn't know about RTA's etc .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyder1984 (24/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Congrats , may you have a long and happy vape journey , If I landed on this forum a year earlier , I would have saved a shipload of money and frustration , my biggest stress were Smok coils , didn't know about RTA's etc .



Hi there, 
Thank you.

Yes, I am surely blessed to have stumbled upon this Forum in the embryotic stage of my vaping journey. With regards to the Smok coils, I am actually busy trying to rebuild one for my brother in law now... Am busy modifying one of the Ni80 coils that I got in the set I bought, and decided to use the 3-4cm strips of Thunderbolt cotton that was snipped off when I wicked my RTA, instead of just throwing them away...

So will post some pics and outcome on a new thread,

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/5/20)

Spyder1984 said:


> Hi there,
> Thank you.
> 
> Yes, I am surely blessed to have stumbled upon this Forum in the embryotic stage of my vaping journey. With regards to the Smok coils, I am actually busy trying to rebuild one for my brother in law now... Am busy modifying one of the Ni80 coils that I got in the set I bought, and decided to use the 3-4cm strips of Thunderbolt cotton that was snipped off when I wicked my RTA, instead of just throwing them away...
> ...


Never tried that , washed them in vodka ,airdry and good to vape another week or 2 ,

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 2


----------



## Spyder1984 (24/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Never tried that , washed them in vodka ,airdry and good to vape another week or 2 ,


Will keep that technique in mind for my brother in law, and possibly for my mother with her Twisp edge coils then. Twisp does seem to be rather expensive with their coils. However, I think i might win with this rebuild vibe i've got going here, lol.

Its just niggly with one hand...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/5/20)

Spyder1984 said:


> Will keep that technique in mind for my brother in law, and possibly for my mother with her Twisp edge coils then. Twisp does seem to be rather expensive with their coils. However, I think i might win with this rebuild vibe i've got going here, lol.
> 
> Its just niggly with one hand...


Good luck , let us know ... what happened to your arm/hand ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyder1984 (24/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Good luck , let us know ... what happened to your arm/hand ?



Thanks, will do.

I was hit by a, let's just say "less than sober" driver on the 7th March this year. He hit the power box outside my house. When our power died, I went out to see what was going on, and saw the power box flattened and an SUV just idling down the street, headed toward the wall at the end of the street. (We stay in a dead end street)

So, I ran after the vehicle to see whether the person needs assistance with stopping the vehicle, or maybe they were having a heart attack or something

So, as I reached the vehicle and started knocking on the window, the person looked up at me, popped the car in reverse, clocked the steering wheel and reversed right over me.

He then tried to drive away, but my brother in law ran after him, and the neighborhood watch assisted in following him home, so we now know who it was and, get this, they followed him for like 15minutes, just to have him turn into my street again, and pull into his yard 3 HOUSES FROM MINE!!!

Anyhow, the lawyers must sort it out from here, and then waiting on SAPS to do their job...

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor (24/5/20)

Spyder1984 said:


> Thanks, will do.
> 
> I was hit by a, let's just say "less than sober" driver on the 7th March this year. He hit the power box outside my house. When our power died, I went out to see what was going on, and saw the power box flattened and an SUV just idling down the street, headed toward the wall at the end of the street. (We stay in a dead end street)
> 
> ...



yoh, crazy stuff man, glad you're ok

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Spyder1984 (24/5/20)

vicTor said:


> yoh, crazy stuff man, glad you're ok


Thank you,

It could've been much worse, but anyhow, it wasn't, so like @ARYANTO 's profile/status/thingy says, 

"Your past is just a story, Move on"

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/5/20)

Those vape fly coils are decent., much better than the Demon Killer. Congrats on a great haul and welcome to the family!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Spyder1984 (24/5/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Those vape fly coils are decent., much better than the Demon Killer. Congrats on a great haul and welcome to the family!


Great, thank you.

Much obliged.

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyder1984 (24/5/20)

@Dela Rey Steyn , are these the Vapefly coils you are referring to?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (24/5/20)

Spyder1984 said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn , are these the Vapefly coils you are referring to?
> View attachment 196723
> View attachment 196724



How'zt bro. Happy you got sorted. Those coils look good. Sometimes the simple coils gives better flavour.(subjective)
SS is my go to wire ,but nothing wrong with ni-wire.
The Zeus X can take a single coil as well. It should make it less thirsty, but size and placement make the difference here in flavour production.
Other than that vape like a king!
Ps. rebuilding those commercial coils work,but get the cotton pads or sometimes you get spitback and leaking using normal cotton.
The twisp coils is a bit finicky,but get better the more you do it.
Good luck!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (24/5/20)

Also your setup rocks and if you do decide on single coil experimentation the coils you have can be made bigger on a bigger screwdriver or mandrel.
Although 3mm ∅ works fine.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyder1984 (24/5/20)

Resistance said:


> How'zt bro. Happy you got sorted. Those coils look good. Sometimes the simple coils gives better flavour.(subjective)
> SS is my go to wire ,but nothing wrong with ni-wire.
> The Zeus X can take a single coil as well. It should make it less thirsty, but size and placement make the difference here in flavour production.
> Other than that vape like a king!
> ...


Howzit guy,

I am quite glad to hear that those coils are ok... Will have to rewick tomorrow, the fancy looking coils that came with it is looking quite black now already.

I also got a roll of 30ft 24Ga 316L wire, but am struggling to figure out how many times to wrap the coil with it, to get to around 0.3ohms in a dual setup, or even where to start to figure out how to set up the Zeus X in single coil setup...

With regards to rebuilding the Smok coils, it came out awesome, brother in law is picking it up tomorrow, so will pop it in and revert with pics and feedback about the leaking and spitback.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyder1984 (24/5/20)

Resistance said:


> Also your setup rocks and if you do decide on single coil experimentation the coils you have can be made bigger on a bigger screwdriver or mandrel.
> Although 3mm ∅ works fine.


Thanks for saying it rocks, I also think so  LOL
Will the cotton still sit snug enough in lets let a 3.5 mm id coil?

Is bigger better for flavour? I am lost on all the extra technical stuff... How would one place a single coil? Diagonally or just straight on only one side of the deck?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (24/5/20)

Spyder1984 said:


> Thanks for saying it rocks, I also think so  LOL
> Will the cotton still sit snug enough in lets let a 3.5 mm id coil?
> 
> Is bigger better for flavour? I am lost on all the extra technical stuff... How would one place a single coil? Diagonally or just straight on only one side of the deck?


The coil legs just go in on opposite terminals.(diagonal).
The cotton should still work fine.
I have had success with a vertical coil in a Zeus single.
And the coils you have in the atty can be cleaned by dry burning and dunking or holding the hot coils under running water

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Spyder1984 (24/5/20)

Resistance said:


> The coil legs just go in on opposite terminals.(diagonal).
> The cotton should still work fine.
> I have had success with a vertical coil in a Zeus single.
> And the coils you have in the atty can be cleaned by dry burning and dunking or holding the hot coils under running water


Wow, thank you very much for the advice. Will give it a try. 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (26/5/20)

As for the coils. There's an app for that.
I just wrap it 5 to 8 times and check the resistance when done.
I think @NOOB or @Ugi can help us with a calculator.
When you dry burn your coils, set the wattage lower. All you need is the coils to glow medium to check for hotspots.

The cotton burning through is coils holding heat for longer periods than after the button is released. That's due to a few factors. Too much heat while vaping or the coils are too bulky.
The resistance can also have a big relationship to cotton burning through. The longer your coils take to ramp up. The longer it will take to release heat.
Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance (26/5/20)

0.2-0.25 end resistance should be perfect. So add or remove a wrap where necessary.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Ugi (26/5/20)

@Resistance the only calculator i got and use is a scientific one.. . Lol
Coils i just eyeball it screwdriver few turns whala

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ugi (26/5/20)

Spyder1984 said:


> Howzit guy,
> 
> I am quite glad to hear that those coils are ok... Will have to rewick tomorrow, the fancy looking coils that came with it is looking quite black now already.
> 
> ...


3mm 8wraps 24g dual setup u should get 0.3ohms. Try a lil space between coil wraps.. . Will improve flavor

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mollie (26/5/20)

This is the coil tool i use when building my coils 
And its all you need

You can download from Playstore on Droid






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (26/5/20)

I


Ugi said:


> @Resistance the only calculator i got and use is a scientific one.. . Lol
> Coils i just eyeball it screwdriver few turns whala


 I do the same. Minimum 5 wraps does it and on a dual up to 8 with round wire.


----------



## Resistance (26/5/20)

The vaper said:


> This is the coil tool i use when building my coils
> And its all you need
> 
> You can download from Playstore on Droid
> ...


Thanks bro.


----------



## Mollie (27/5/20)

Resistance said:


> Thanks bro.


I only use ELR and Vape Tool Pro
Those are the only tools you ever gonna need 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------

